# I really need advice



## rmalcom4 (Dec 8, 2010)

Not sure about this but ok......My husband and I have been married for 12yrs, 2 kids. The whole marriage has been completely hard. I guess mainly my fault. We both agree we love each other. Thats never been the issue. 
The main problem is I pay bills. When we get paid, we go out to eat, buy things for us or the kids. Then before I know it we have spent to much money. And then I am struggling to get things paid. This has happened our whole marriage. My husband will ask did you pay this or did you pay that. My response is yes. Knowing I am lying. And this will go on until I basically get caught, because our lights are cut off or our house is a couple months behind or just whatever bill I put off. I know I have a great husband becuse has put up with this for years. . He has always says, tell me hey we can't pay this bacause we gotta pay that. And everything will be ok. But I don't. And I am not sure why. He has a very quick temper and I guess I am scared he is going to get mad at me (like when a kid does something wrong). When ever I have lied and gotten caught he yells and screams and leaves (which I dont blame him) and go to bars for other women. Then when we start talking he tells me what he has done and says if I hadn't lied then he wouldn't have done it. We forgive each other I promise I won't do it again and he does the same. I hate lying to him and it tears me up inside. I am so tired of living like this, and putting him and our kids through this. I know I jeopardize my marriage everytime I lie and I do it anyway. Also know that my husband will not put up with this forever. And I don't want to lose him or what we have.I suggested marriage counesling but not sure if it is something that will help. Please be honest


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

You posted the same post under going through divorce and considering divorce. I commented on your other post.


----------

